# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  "آي ريل" سيارة تويوتا المثيرة للجدل

## Bashar qasaimeh

يعد طراز "آي ريل" والذي قدمته شركة تويوتا اليابانية قبل عامين في معرض طوكيو من السيارات المثيرة للجدل، نظرا لتقارب الشبة بينها وبين المقعد المتحرك الخاص بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة .
وزودت شركة تويوتا سيارتها التي تتسع لشخص واحد فقط بثلاث إطارات اثنين في الأمام وواحد بالخلف، كما يوجد كاميرات مراقبة تحذر قائدها من احتمال الاصطدام بإصدار صفارات تحذيرية وحدوث اهتزازات .

وتستطيع السيارة في حالة بلوغ السرعة القصوى لها وهى 20 ميل (30 كم / ساعة) أن تمدد المحور الخلفي لها لتتمكن من المناورة بشكل طبيعي وتأمين ثباتها على الأرض في حال السير على طرق السيارات .

أما بالنسبة لمقود السيارة فهو عبارة عن عصا جزء منها تحت اليد اليمنى والجزء الآخر تحت اليد اليسرى وهى مسئولة أيضا عن الحركة الأمامية بالإضافة إلى الفرامل والرجوع للخلف

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا عباده  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا بشار

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

كبير يا بشاااار :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورتوا 

تسلم يا ابو عوده

----------


## رمز الاسود

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اهلا بالرمز الاسود

----------


## maskain

شكرا

----------

